# Hey Ernest



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its your turn to come up with a interesting "topic of discussion"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Comeon Ern we are waiting... I know you are out there..


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Let me help you call him!

HEY DIPCHIT, YOU'RE WANTED IN HERE!

lmao


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Beginning to worry bout ole Ern. Maybe he's on a big case.. Maybe representing the rancher dealing with BLM.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Or the BLM!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

No response from Ernest huh Charlie????


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DCAVA

No sir not yet but he's probably busy. We will have to give him a lil more time..Probably thinking up a good topic.. Ya think ?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> DCAVA
> 
> No sir not yet but he's probably busy. We will have to give him a lil more time..Probably thinking up a good topic.. Ya think ?


He must be mad at ya Charlie.....

I'll think up the next topic of discussion, since Ernest isn't cooperating. lol!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No, not mad. Never mad. 

I just don't have any reloading or firearm related questions/issues at this time. Sorry to let you guys down.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok Ernest, I'll bail you out.

Just watched some ultra slow motion of an AR barrel while firing. It's amazing how much our barrels move when they are shot. As long as the bullet is leaving the muzzle at the same point in the movement of the barrel, accuracy is preserved. when it is different, accuracy suffers.

Soooooo: What things affect consistent barrel harmonics the most: weight of the barrel, bad bedding, contact with the side of the stock, pressure on the stock with your hand on it while shooting, putting your hand on top of the scope when you shoot, etc.

It's my contention that any inconsistent pressure placed on the barrel, whether it is from the barrel touching some part of the gun, or some part of our body touching the barrel/action somewhere will affect barrel harmonics, thus affect accuracy.

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK??


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK Ern your off the hook. 


I see Jam has the ball..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What do we think about what ? Certainly all you comment on is correct. I agree. I think the best description of a barrel when being shot was years ago when someone described it like a water hose. Main issue was always getting the bullet to leave the barrel when the barrel was in the same position. Some folks like a full bedded barrel (to dampen harmonics) some like free floating. Main reason for bull barrels (less harmonics)

DCAVA
I was turning it over to you but I saw the Jammer already had one going. Your next.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great question Jammer, I was always told by my Father and uncles growing up never to place the barrel on the window sill of the deer blind when shooting animals, always to rest the sling under the foreend of the stock on the window sill to improve accuracy so as not to inhibit the 'flex' of the barrel as the projectile exits the muzzle.

BTW have u guys ever shot a Browning with the BOSS system, supposedly the engineers @ Browning have it figured out, need to get me one, but I'm kinda pinche....lol!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope I have never had the opportunity to do the Browning deal. Must be after my time. I do know the BAR's shoot well. (for an auto)


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

DCAVA, you need to get you and your boys a RRR Gunrest, those things work great.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

poco jim said:


> DCAVA, you need to get you and your boys a RRR Gunrest, those things work great.


 I saw those the other day on here on a thread Jim, looke like a good idea for accuracy.

I'll look into em' further.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

As dcava said, how many times do you see guys on tv, experienced guys, resting their barrel, not their stocks on their cross sticks. If it is in a different place, it will affect accuracy. I have seen so many guys at the range line up their guns, and then place their hand on top of their scope. I feel that it the pressure with which they push down on that scope differs, it will affect their accuracy.

Black powder cartridge shooters will often place a piece of tape around their barrel at the point they want the barrel to rest on their cross sticks. Others just slide the barrel until the end of the stock rests against the cross sticks- either way the weight is in the same place for every shot.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jam

Re the TV guys. I have a friend that had a TV crew come in on his ranch and hunt deer. The TV guy was so drunk he couldn hit anything so the guide did the shooting. LOL


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Browning Boss System*

Here is a video of how the boss system works, found it very interesting and was ready to buy one in 25/06 a few yrs. ago, but my wife wasn't too happy about that idea, telling me I have too many guns already, and what do I want another one for you know the drill.

Anyway, I think they still produce one line of their rifles w/this barrel system, gonna have to hit a huge bonus soon and buy one anyway, better to ask for forgiveness than permission....lol!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very interesting.. Could certainly help I think.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I've got three rifles with the BOSS on them. Works great


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Too Tall said:


> I've got three rifles with the BOSS on them. Works great


 Can u really fine tune them to the accuracy shown in the video?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I didn't watch the video but yes you can tune a load. Works just fine with quality factory ammo and really shines with reloads. It won't make the factory ammo one hole performance but you can easily tune it to the size of a quarter easily and maybe a bit less. On reloads you can really get it on down there. Best I've got with my 308 was 4 under a dime and the 5th about 1/2 uncovered. It may do better but I saw no reason to keep going. My 30.06 is between a nickel and a quarter with Rem Core Loc's and Fed Premiums. Never really reloaded for it. The .280 I haven't fired yet.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Cool Too Tall, now I'm really getting an itching for one, what do you guys think of the 25/06 caliber?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I just acquired a mini 14, target model. Has a "boss" system of sorts. Supposed to work on the same principle, to tune the harmonics of the barrel to the load. Haven't shot it yet. Read some good reviews.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DCAVA

I knew back in the dark ages the gunsmith who wildcatted that round and built guns for the 25/06. Good round only thing lots of calibers available close to especially the short action guns which I like better. Thats the only difference.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

For the reloader, you can do basically everything the BOSS system can do (accuracy here, not recoil) by simply tuning the load. You can also do basically everything the BOSS system can do with a home made "screw on the stock" type tuner. 

But, the BOSS system is not going to improve upon an otherwise well tuned load. 

The BOSS system excels for the non-reloader. Tune the barrel to the load, as opposed to reloaders tuning the load to the barrel. Its a wave. Amplitude and frequency. Just a matter of modulating that wave. 

Pro tip - the jump to the lands does at the receiver end does essentially what the BOSS system does at the muzzle end.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back on to vibration of barrels. Got me to thinkin, What about the effects of various types of powders, stick, flake, ball etc and also burning rate of different powders. Dont yall think that some powders ignite and therefore create pressure with a greater rate (spike) than other powders that ignite (burn) at a slower rate therefore pushing the bullet rather than blasting the bullet down the barrel therefore having less effect on a barrel that would cause it to vibrate or flex at a greater or lesser rate ?


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Commercial products are available similar to Browning's BOSS system for installation on your rifle barrel. To find out where the vibration nodes are on your barrel---hang U shaped wires on your barrel and without moving (ha) the rifle fire it and the wires will move to the vibration nodes.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone ever try one of those limbsaver deresonator slip ons rubber things?? The reviews on them are great.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The mini 14 needs all the help it can get with barrel flex. Search youtube for slow motion videos.



HydraSports said:


> I just acquired a mini 14, target model. Has a "boss" system of sorts. Supposed to work on the same principle, to tune the harmonics of the barrel to the load. Haven't shot it yet. Read some good reviews.


----------

